# Blank screen after exiting Xorg



## plast0000 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey there, I'm new to FreeBSD, I decided to install it on my laptop to try it out....
whenever I start Xorg to test it, it works fine, but when I exit it, I get a blank screen.
I retype `startx` while the screen is blank to `startx` again, and the screen gets on again

Laptop: Presario v6615en
GPU: Intel 965 (x3100)


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 9, 2015)

When KMS (kernel mode setting) graphics drivers are used, the old syscons(4) console driver will do this.  Setting the new vt(4) console as the default by adding this line to your /boot/loader.conf will prevent this from happening.

```
kern.vty=vt
```


----------

